# Photo: striolata 'Red Rose'



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This plant likes a neutral to slightly alkaline pH The substrate is organic/mineralized blend. Recently acquired, it is progressing fine, so far. The problem with striolata is that it not known to reproduce by runners, at least in captivity.
Bill


----------

